# Puppy Crate Training (working from home)



## Codyjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi I have been following the forum for a few months now! My girlified and I are going to pick up our 8 week old puppy this weekend and we are so excited!

We have everything in place however I am wondering if anyone has gotten a puppy while working from home? Currently my girlfriend and I are both working from home and will be able to be around him 24/7 but I am wondering if that is a good thing?

I don't want him to have any type of separation anxiety when we do have to go back into our offices and he will be home alone when that time comes.

I was thinking of putting him in the crate throughout the day for a certain amount of time? If so when should I start that and how long should he be left in there?

If anyone has any feedback or advice it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been retired from the work force for years, so I'm home a lot. I did crate my puppys off, and on throughout the day.
They took all their naps in the crate. If I needed to do something, and couldn't give them my full attention. I also crated them.

Your going to find these pups are either resting, or they are being busy bodies.
They need your full attention when out, or they will be getting into things, and chewing what they shouldn't.


----------



## Codyjohn (Feb 8, 2021)

texasred said:


> I've been retired from the work force for years, so I'm home a lot. I did crate my puppys off, and on throughout the day.
> They took all their naps in the crate. If I needed to do something, and couldn't give them my full attention. I also crated them.
> 
> Your going to find these pups are either resting, or they are being busy bodies.
> They need your full attention when out, or they will be getting into things, and chewing what they shouldn't.


Thank you for the feedback! How long would you leave them in the crate at a time?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't have a set amount of time.
Right after they wake up from a nap, they go straight outside to potty. 
Other times we had been playing. They already had food, water, and pottied outside. I would crate them to cook/clean or take a shower. When I finished, if they hadn't fallen asleep, I would get them out. So in reality, they may only have been awake for 30 minutes in the crate at a time.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

My family has been home the entire time since we got our pup. She is now 15 weeks. From day one we started crate training. She goes in for a morning and afternoon nap even when we are home. Usually for 1.5 to 2 hours each. We can easily leave the house and get things done without her caring one bit. Then sleeps in the kennel at night. We placed it inside our master bedroom closet which is kinda far from the main areas where we are in the house so she has the least distractions while napping.


----------

